# prbl instalation windows 10 boot camp



## lutchot (12 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite installer windows 10 via Bootcamp, et de nombreux sites expliquent comment faire. Ca a l'air facile, mais chez moi ça ne marche pas comme prévu !

Ma configuration est Mac book pro mi 2012, SSD a la place du disque d'origine et HD a la place du lecteur de CD, os 10.13.3

En fait, j'ai suivi toutes les étapes nécessaires, j'ai créé un disque d'installation avec l'iso de windows sur un disque dur externe (en usb donc), et lorsque je lance l'installation via Bootcamp, Je veux mettre la partition windows sur le HD qui est à la place du lecteur de CD.

il me partition le disque puis redémarre. . Le programme d'installation de windows se lance alors, au moment de choisir la partition d'installation, la partition bootcamp ne marche pas.. Je la formate donc pour qu'elle soit en NTFS, mais j'obtiens 2 autres messages d'erreur que je n'arrive pas à résoudre :

Il me dit que le disque doit etre en ntfs, alors je reformate depuis l'instaleur windows qui le fait bien ( j'ai verifier le formatage en retounant sur l'os mac)

"Le matériel de cet ordinateur peut ne pas prendre en charge le démarrage sur ce disque. Vérifiez que le contrôleur de ce disque est activé dans le menu BIOS".

donc je sais pas d'ou vient le problème, tout d'abord je me demande pourquoi le programme d'installation ne boot pas automatiquement au redémarrage de bootcamp, le problème ne pourrait il pas venir du lecteur du HD qui est installer a la place du lecteur de disque ?? Sinon, pour le reste je n'ai pas non plus d'idée...



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## lutchot (13 Avril 2018)

ok merci !


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2018)

lutchot a dit:


> Je souhaite installer windows 10 via Bootcamp, et de nombreux sites expliquent comment faire. Ca a l'air facile, mais chez moi ça ne marche pas comme prévu !
> 
> Ma configuration est Mac book pro mi 2012, SSD a la place du disque d'origine et HD a la place du lecteur de CD, os 10.13.3


Ben non, sous macOS il faut impérativement utiliser Assistant Boot Camp... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990


lutchot a dit:


> Je veux mettre la partition windows sur le HD qui est à la place du lecteur de CD


Non ce n'est pas possible, car Assistant Boot Camp ne pourra pas préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32 dans un disque dur externe. Il faut impérativement que le disque dur interne contenant une versions de macOS ne soit pas partitionné. Toute tentative dans un disque dur externe échouera !


----------



## lutchot (14 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, sous macOS il faut impérativement utiliser Assistant Boot Camp... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990
> 
> Non ce n'est pas possible, car Assistant Boot Camp ne pourra pas préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32 dans un disque dur externe. Il faut impérativement que le disque dur interne contenant une versions de macOS ne soit pas partitionné. Toute tentative dans un disque dur externe échouera !



Merci pour les réponses, donc si j'ai bien compris la partition windows pour qu'elle foctionne doit etre obligatoirement faite sur le disque ou mac os est installé ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2018)

lutchot a dit:


> Merci pour les réponses, donc si j'ai bien compris la partition windows pour qu'elle foctionne doit etre obligatoirement faite sur le disque ou mac os est installé ?


C'est tout à fait ça, Assistant Boot Camp impose que l'installation se fasse dans le disque dur interne et qu'il ne soit pas partitionné.


----------



## lutchot (15 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est tout à fait ça, Assistant Boot Camp impose que l'installation se fasse dans le disque dur interne et qu'il ne soit pas partitionné.


ok merci beaucoup !


----------

